# Cisco 2600 router configuration on DSL



## alexyk (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope a Cisco guro out there can help me with my DSL setup. My high speed DSL service provider is Sympatico. My current setup is as ff:

LAN --- C2600 --- Speedstream 4200 -----> DSL

LAN - 192.168.3.0/24
Cisco 2600 - running NAT/ACL/DHCP with 2 FastEthernet port
Speedstream 4200 - running DHCP with 192.168.2.0/24 on the LAN side and dynamic IP on the WAN side. It is functioning like a router.

The current setup is working fine except it is not an efficient way of working. There are 2 translation being done with this setup: (1) on a C2600 router between LAN 192.168.3.0/24 and Speedstream 192.168.2.0/24. & (2) on speedstream between 192.168.2.0/24 and dynamic IP on the WAN.

I have managed to setup the speedstream 4200 into a bridge mode in order to let it function as a modem rather than a router. This way, the C2600 will just grab the actual IP address from the WAN and only 1 address translation is done. I have followed the Cisco configuration guidelines http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk175/tk15/technologies_configuration_example09186a0080126dc0.shtml and it's not working; i.e., the pppoe client is just shutting down during the pppoe authentication. It is not a problem of login and password I can assure you.

This is the Cisco configuration guidelines which I have configured on Cisco 2600:

vpdn enable
no vpdn logging
!
vpdn-group 1
request-dialin
protocol pppoe

!
interface fa0/0
no ip address
pppoe enable
pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!
interface Dialer1
ip address negotiated
ip nat outside
ip mtu 1492
encapsulation ppp
no ip mroute-cache
dialer pool 1
dialer-group 1
ppp authentication pap
ppp pap sent-username xxxxx password xxxxx
!
no ip http server
!
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer1 overload
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 dialer1
access-list 1 permit 192.168.3.0 0.0.0.255

Here's the Cisco pppoe debug:

.Jan 28 14:20:38 UTC: Sending PADI: Interface = FastEthernet0/0
.Jan 28 14:20:38 UTC: pppoe_send_padi: 
FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0C 85 4C A5 80 88 63 11 09
00 00 00 0C 01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 82 99 B9 10 ...
.Jan 28 14:20:38 UTC: PPPoE 0: I PADO R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
00 0C 85 4C A5 80 00 90 1A 40 2A BF 88 63 11 07
00 00 00 32 01 02 00 0E 62 61 73 37 2D 74 6F 72 ...
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: PPPOE: we've got our pado and the pado timer went off
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: OUT PADR from PPPoE Session
00 90 1A 40 2A BF 00 0C 85 4C A5 80 88 63 11 19
00 00 00 32 01 02 00 0E 62 61 73 37 2D 74 6F 72 ...
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: PPPoE 5980: I PADS R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
00 0C 85 4C A5 80 00 90 1A 40 2A BF 88 63 11 65
17 5C 00 32 01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 82 99 B9 10 ...
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: IN PADS from PPPoE Session
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: %DIALER-6-BIND: Interface Vi1 bound to profile Di1
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: PPPoE: Virtual Access interface obtained.
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: PPPoE : encap string prepared
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: [0]PPPoE 5980: data path set to Virtual Acess
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: [0]PPPoE 5980: O 
C0 21 01 01 00 0E 03 04 C0 23 05 06 0E B6 A5 9C
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access1, changed state to up
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: [0]PPPoE 5980: I R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
C0 21 04 01 00 08 03 04 C0 23
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: [0]PPPoE 5980: O 
C0 21 01 02 00 0E 03 04 C0 23 05 06 0E B6 A5 9C
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: [0]PPPoE 5980: I R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
PPPoE 6258: O 
C0 21 01 05 00 0E 03 04 C0 23 05 06 0E B6 FD E6
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: I R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
C0 21 04 05 00 08 03 04 C0 23
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: O 
C0 21 01 06 00 0E 03 04 C0 23 05 06 0E B6 FD E6
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: I R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
C0 21 04 06 00 08 03 04 C0 23
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: O 
C0 21 01 07 00 0E 03 04 C0 23 05 06 0E B6 FD E6
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: I R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
C0 21 04 07 00 08 03 04 C0 23
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: O 
C0 21 01 08 00 0E 03 04 C0 23 05 06 0E B6 FD E6
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: I R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
C0 21 04 08 00 08 03 04 C0 23
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: O 
C0 21 01 09 00 0E 03 04 C0 23 05 06 0E B6 FD E6
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: I R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
C0 21 04 09 00 08 03 04 C0 23
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: O 
C0 21 01 0A 00 0E 03 04 C0 23 05 06 0E B6 FD E6
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: I R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
C0 21 04 0A 00 08 03 04 C0 23
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: PPPoE : Shutting down client session
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: [0]PPPoE 6258: O PADT R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
00 90 1A 40 2A BF 00 0C 85 4C A5 80 88 63 11 A7
18 72 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: %DIALER-6-UNBIND: Interface Vi1 unbound from profile Di1
.Jan 28 14:21:03 UTC: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access1, changed state to down54c.a580 Fa0/0
C0 21 04 0A 00 08 03 04 C0 23
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: PPPoE : Shutting down client session
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: [0]PPPoE 5980: O PADT R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
00 90 1A 40 2A BF 00 0C 85 4C A5 80 88 63 11 A7
17 5C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: %DIALER-6-UNBIND: Interface Vi1 unbound from profile Di1
.Jan 28 14:20:40 UTC: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access1, changed state to down

I have a similar setup but running on Comcast cable High speed Internet and it was working the way that I just explain (off course, it's different cisco configuration for cable internet). The bottom line is, I want the cisco router to run everything (DHCP, NAT, ACL, PPPOE authentication) and make the Speedstream 4200 run as a modem function only since the Cisco router is more powerful to handle all these functions. I don't need 2 routers back to back.

Hope someone out there has a similar setup or at least can guide me on how to correctly set my Cisco router. I believed once I put the Speedstream 4200 into a bridge mode, then it's just a matter of configuring the Cisco router correctly. I don't have much technical info about Sympatico DSL.

Thanks in advance
Alex


----------



## wastedtime (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm gonna wing it, but you wouldn't need to use chap instead of pap would you?


----------



## alexyk (Jan 28, 2006)

I tried PAP and CHAP authentication and I can see in debug that authorization succeed. Then immediately, the PPPOE shutting down client session followed.

.Jan 29 20:08:47 UTC: Sending PADI: Interface = FastEthernet0/0
.Jan 29 20:08:47 UTC: pppoe_send_padi: 
FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0C 85 4C A5 80 88 63 11 09
00 00 00 0C 01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 82 95 CE A8 ...
.Jan 29 20:08:47 UTC: PPPoE 0: I PADO R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
00 0C 85 4C A5 80 00 90 1A 40 2A BF 88 63 11 07
00 00 00 32 01 02 00 0E 62 61 73 37 2D 74 6F 72 ...
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: PPPOE: we've got our pado and the pado timer went off
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: OUT PADR from PPPoE Session
00 90 1A 40 2A BF 00 0C 85 4C A5 80 88 63 11 19
00 00 00 32 01 02 00 0E 62 61 73 37 2D 74 6F 72 ...
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: PPPoE 2749: I PADS R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
00 0C 85 4C A5 80 00 90 1A 40 2A BF 88 63 11 65
0A BD 00 32 01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 82 95 CE A8 ...
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: IN PADS from PPPoE Session
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: %DIALER-6-BIND: Interface Vi1 bound to profile Di1
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: PPPoE: Virtual Access interface obtained.
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: PPPoE : encap string prepared
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: [0]PPPoE 2749: data path set to Virtual Acess
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: Vi1 PPP: Using dialer call direction
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: Vi1 PPP: Treating connection as a callout
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: Vi1 PPP: Session handle[86000050] Session id[0]
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: Vi1 PPP: Authorization required
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: Vi1 AAA/AUTHOR/LCP: Authorization succeeds trivially 
.Jan 29 20:08:49 UTC: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access1, changed state to up
.Jan 29 20:08:50 UTC: PPPoE : Shutting down client session
.Jan 29 20:08:50 UTC: [0]PPPoE 2749: O PADT R:0090.1a40.2abf L:000c.854c.a580 Fa0/0
00 90 1A 40 2A BF 00 0C 85 4C A5 80 88 63 11 A7
0A BD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...
.Jan 29 20:08:50 UTC: %DIALER-6-UNBIND: Interface Vi1 unbound from profile Di1
.Jan 29 20:08:50 UTC: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access1, changed state to down

Here's the log file on my Speedstream 4200 when it rebooted normally in router mode.

0000-00-00 00:00:01 E |System |Current Mode: UHP
0000-00-00 00:00:01 E |DSL |Boost DSP
0000-00-00 00:00:01 E |DSL |DataPump Version - 03.02.06.00
0000-00-00 00:00:02 E |DSL |State: WAITING
0000-00-00 00:00:02 E |Ethernet |Link 1 Up - 100Base-TX Full Duplex
0000-00-00 00:00:13 E |DSL |State: INITIALIZING
0000-00-00 00:00:21 E |DSL |HYBRID 1
0000-00-00 00:00:21 E |DSL |Link up 1 US 800 DS 3008 (FAST:G.DMT)
0000-00-00 00:00:21 E |PPPoE |oe00: tx PADI, id: 0000, ac: (NULL), sn: (NULL)
0000-00-00 00:00:23 E |PPPoE |oe00: tx PADI, id: 0000, ac: (NULL), sn: (NULL)
0000-00-00 00:00:23 E |PPPoE |oe00: rx AC Name: bas7-toronto12
0000-00-00 00:00:23 E |PPPoE |oe00: tx PADR, id: 0000, ac: (NULL), sn: (NULL)
0000-00-00 00:00:23 E |PPPoE |oe00: rx PADS id: 0F8A
0000-00-00 00:00:25 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
0000-00-00 00:00:25 E |PPP |LCP up
0000-00-00 00:00:25 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 3
0000-00-00 00:00:25 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 129
0000-00-00 00:00:25 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 131
0000-00-00 00:00:25 E |PPP |IPCP up ip: 64.231.28.241, gw: 64.230.197.198
0000-00-00 00:00:25 E |PPP |IPCP dns: 206.47.244.43, 206.47.244.107


----------



## wastedtime (Jan 11, 2006)

Next time you try connecting do this for debugging *debug vpdn pppoe-errors*. It may give us more insight on why you are getting disconnected.


----------



## alexyk (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's the debug result.

host#sh debug 
PPPoE:
PPPoE protocol errors debugging is on
VPN:
VPDN errors debugging is on

host#
Jan 29 22:04:15 UTC: %DIALER-6-BIND: Interface Vi1 bound to profile Di1
Jan 29 22:04:15 UTC: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access1, changed state to up
Jan 29 22:04:16 UTC: %DIALER-6-UNBIND: Interface Vi1 unbound from profile Di1
Jan 29 22:04:16 UTC: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access1, changed state to down
Jan 29 22:04:39 UTC: %DIALER-6-BIND: Interface Vi1 bound to profile Di1
Jan 29 22:04:39 UTC: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access1, changed state to up
Jan 29 22:04:41 UTC: %DIALER-6-UNBIND: Interface Vi1 unbound from profile Di1
Jan 29 22:04:41 UTC: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access1, changed state to down
Jan 29 22:05:03 UTC: %DIALER-6-BIND: Interface Vi1 bound to profile Di1
Jan 29 22:05:03 UTC: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access1, changed state to up
Jan 29 22:05:04 UTC: %DIALER-6-UNBIND: Interface Vi1 unbound from profile Di1
Jan 29 22:05:04 UTC: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access1, changed state to down

That's about it. Doesn't even look like a result from debug. It's more like a typical console log events.


----------



## t0m0 (Feb 22, 2006)

I had a similar problem recently with a different model router and bellsouth DSL. I ran the following debugs and found that i was getting a memory error on the router that looked something like this 

*Mar 4 01:33:55.032 EST: SSS PM [uid:0]: Memory low (387 times), disconnecting

The debugs i used were
debug sss aaa authorization event
debug sss error

If you get the memory error, I think a fix for it would be to roll back the IOS version on your router. SSS from what I read when I had this issue was introduced in the 12.3 version of IOS. I rolled mine back 12.2 and I connected with no problem.


----------



## alexyk (Jan 28, 2006)

No, I don't get any memory error. I'm using an IOS Version 12.3(14)T6.


----------



## makemorebeer (May 20, 2008)

anyone ever figure out what the deal here was. i've got the same issue. I used debugs on the vtemplate and got a little more information but not much.


----------



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

Looks like an interesting problem. Are you running a C2600 as well? I would suggest running debugs as follows to start with;

debug ppp authentication
debug dialer


----------



## makemorebeer (May 20, 2008)

no i'm running an 1811 router, but getting the same issue. I ended up trying everything and then just as I was about to give up, i wiped out the routers config. reloaded the IOS and started over. problem never came back. configuration by comparison was identacle. very strange. i never ran the ppp debugs but i ran the pppoe debugs, and the dialer debug as i've had to do this before. last time it was actually a problem with my ISP provided modem though. changed it out and it went away for good. apparently after changing from a 6 to a 10 connection they never changed the ADSL modem out and the old one was only rated for an 8 connection.


----------



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for the update. Glad you sorted it.


----------

